# Sony A7



## stapo49 (Sep 30, 2018)

Hi All, I am interested in buying a full frame camera for astrophotography and landscape. The majority of the time it will be mounted on a tripod. I dont want to spend a huge amount of money on this so was looking at the Sony A7. I was thinking of buying body only and then buying a decent lense. Anyone had any experience with this camera or can comment on it?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------

